# Buffed App/Mobile



## Malvivente (21. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich wollt mal fragen wies mit nem buffed app oder mit ner buffed mobile seite aussieht. ich habe nichts wirklich brauchbares gesucht.

Wäre sehr praktisch weil die normale buffed seite (jedenfalls nach meinem ermessen) nicht wirklich für mobiltelefone geeignet ist.

ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen....


----------



## Nikolis (25. September 2010)

ja super klasse idee! voll dafür *thumbsup*
iphone-kompatibel bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quente (26. September 2010)

es gab schon unzählige Themen dazu, es wird keins geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (17. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank ans buffed Team für die neue mobile Seite! 

Funktioniert unter ios und android gleichermassen prima, und alles notwendige ist vorhanden. Klasse!


----------



## Jingila (6. November 2012)

Hallüchen Liebe buffies (:

Habe kein anderen thread dazu gefunden,aber hier scheint es doch ganz gut rein zu passen (;
Ansich ist buffed mobile optisch ganz nett,nur habe ich eine Kleinigkeit zu bemängeln. Weiß nicht,ob es an meinem Smartphone (nen Sony Ericsson) liegt,oder an Android,jedoch kann ich mir den buffed cast nicht via Smartphone runterladen,was mich grade ein wenig stört. Also liegt das an mir,oder ist das ein Fehler seitens der Mobile'app'?

Liebe grüße,
Jingila (:


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2012)

Was Podcasts angeht bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

Jingila schrieb:


> Hallüchen Liebe buffies (:
> 
> Habe kein anderen thread dazu gefunden,aber hier scheint es doch ganz gut rein zu passen (;
> Ansich ist buffed mobile optisch ganz nett,nur habe ich eine Kleinigkeit zu bemängeln. Weiß nicht,ob es an meinem Smartphone (nen Sony Ericsson) liegt,oder an Android,jedoch kann ich mir den buffed cast nicht via Smartphone runterladen,was mich grade ein wenig stört. Also liegt das an mir,oder ist das ein Fehler seitens der Mobile'app'?
> ...



Inwiefern? Was genau passiert oder passiert nicht?


----------

